# Octopus uses coconut as portable shelter



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/8408233.stm

Cute and hilarious!


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

smart things, they are as smart as a domestic cat...too bad they only live for 2 years, they make pretty cool pets


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

That was funny!!!!


----------

